
Show HN: ThereOrSquare – Casual event app with planning tools - ThereOrSquare
https://thereorsquare.com/
======
ThereOrSquare
Our goal is to have more free/premium tools down the road to accommodate all
types of casual events. Feel free to give us any feedback on problems you
find, viability issues, and feature recommendations. We would love to hear
what you have to say. Thanks!

